# Back Yard Birds!



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Ok... I have about 10 species of birds that come to my feeder. I also have my "driftwood tower" with holes drilled in it to attract the birds. The Blue Jays are the hardest for me so far. I thought this one was cool. Please post up your back yard birds. Still shooting through my kitchen window with a Canon 100-400 5.6L . I took Arlons advice and moved my tower a bit so the background looked better.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I love this. I looked for driftwood for my yard too. I have bird fever like you.
I love the expression on the WP's face. Come closer and I'll bite you!


----------



## fab739 (Aug 7, 2006)

Great pic Louis. My daughter was asking when we could take some more pictures in the wild flowers at your house again. Made me laugh, she has a great memory.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Now that's just about perfect..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thats a goodin.....I am interested in the driftwood tower...can you post a pic of it? Also what are you using for feed.

I wonder if they are talking about flight insurance. For some reason, that reminds me of a Geico commercial.....LOL.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I really like the soft background. Good work.
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Good looking photo. The soft background does enhance it a lot. Since you asked for posts, here's a few I took last summer shooting through my glass patio door:


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Thats a goodin.....I am interested in the driftwood tower...can you post a pic of it? Also what are you using for feed.
> 
> I just buy the seed at Home Depot. Any mix of seed will do.
> Here is a pic of my setup.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I still have to learn how to use the Quote button. Bill, those are great bird photos. I like the blue jay alot.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Lou...Great setup and idea......

Dang Bill, those are just awesome shots. Man.... I need to do more work on my shooting.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice group of shots. I've had mesquite limbs behind the garage since Ike for a similar project in my yard. Your photos might have just put me in gear to geterdone!


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Bill,

Can I borrow your glass patio door?:smile:

Outstanding!


----------



## Earnieg (Dec 26, 2008)

Took these at my Mom's place up close to Tyler. I was able to get close while the feeder was rotating in the wind.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

That is up close and cool.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

colorful birds


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Neat post! The glass in my kitchen windows is probably 40 years old. I can't focus through them. So I have to open my windows up to get a shot. I can't believe Ike didn't take them out!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

You mean the blowing limb did break them :smile:


sandybottom said:


> Neat post! The glass in my kitchen windows is probably 40 years old. I can't focus through them. So I have to open my windows up to get a shot. I can't believe Ike didn't take them out!


----------

